

Microsoft Skype breaks open-source partnership - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/microsoft-skype-breaks-open-source-partnership/1111

======
Read_the_Genes
Can anyone recommend a P2P VoIP other than Skype?

I suspect that it wont be long until MS "improves" Skype and it becomes
useless.

~~~
pasbesoin
Between HN and Slashdot, as just two examples, there have been several
conversations about this already.

~~~
Read_the_Genes
Forgive me if my surfing time is limited. I would appreciate links to these
conversations, if you have them.

